# XL or Select??



## Mal&me (Oct 25, 2017)

If you were to upgrade from X, will you get a car the can do Select or a minivan to do XL?

Its a legit question from an XL driver from Puerto Rico with 3500 rides in 8 months who is about to get a car and knows no one here that can advise him properly.

I know some vehicles can do both, but the question goes about the real expectations in terms of requests frequency.

Also if it makes any sense to do eats at the same time.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, welcome to Florida, and good luck recovering from Maria!

Since things vary so much from market to market, you might want to try the Orlando city forum here on UP.

I have no idea whether XL or Select is better in the Orlando market, but you should be aware that Orlando driver rates are WAY low. I believe they are either the lowest or tied for the lowest in the US. But I guess they must be busy because people keep driving there.

I would also encourage you to drive for both Uber and Lyft to maximize your potential. From what I've seen on some posts, both are widely used in Orlando.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Depends on the market. Analyze the potential customer base and take your best guess. College town? Booming business customer base? Big tourism? Demographics and population makes a difference.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't think select is that busy in Orlando. I get like around 10 requests in a week.
Uber select is usually the tourist or attraction area. It usually picks up when there are conventions. Xl would be busier during airport hours. But I see people trying to use x to avoid xl rates.
I imagine xl can't be busy either. Uber won't care about your property. Even if you are xl/select you will get x requests. Getting a bigger car will have higher expenses including gas. Mind you there is a lot of dead miles in Orlando unlike any other places. Uber allows decent cars like late 2015 or later corolla or Camry, Sonata , optima, Altima for select or Santa Fe for select xl or current year for 2 years. If you are investing in a car just to meet Uber's requirement then it's a bad idea. If you can put up the hours there is unlimited Uber x to be done. You can also do lyft and amazon flex with a decent car. Find a decent used car or cheap car that is reliable. Don't just buy a car to do xl or select.

I only did uber eats for a while but it's waste of time. You get out of your car and get to the customer for free. People don't tip and restaurants make you wait forever. If you have 4 wheels there is lot to be done including door dash , instacart or other things.

Here is the requirement from uber.

https://www.uber.com/drive/orlando/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Get something that requires for both
All the below can be had for under $12k if you look hard
Volvo XC90
Acura MDX
Lincoln MKT
Chevy Tahoe
Mercedes GL320 (this will get 30mpg highway)
Audi Q7 (get the V6 not the V8)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

One of the things to know about the Disney market part of Orlando is that Disney now has a small rideshare service that competes directly with UberXL and Lyft Plus. 

It's called MinnieVan. There are a few handicapped vehicle accessible vehicles, but most of the fleet is Chevy Traverses -- seating driver and 6 passengers, and each one has two child seats. $20 per ride -- from anywhere in WDW to anywhere in WDW, but only for guests at the most expensive Disney resorts. And only onsite -- so if you want to go somewhere else, can't use MinnieVan.

They haven't scaled it to really compete, but it's attracted a ton of interest from Disney visitors.

The service operates through the Lyft app, so if you're there with Lyft Plus, you might get an occasional overflow ride. MinnieVans are not able to keep up with the demand.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> One of the things to know about the Disney market part of Orlando is that Disney now has a small rideshare service that competes directly with UberXL and Lyft Plus.
> 
> It's called MinnieVan. There are a few handicapped vehicle accessible vehicles, but most of the fleet is Chevy Traverses -- seating driver and 6 passengers, and each one has two child seats. $20 per ride -- from anywhere in WDW to anywhere in WDW, but only for guests at the most expensive Disney resorts. And only onsite -- so if you want to go somewhere else, can't use MinnieVan.
> 
> ...


Driving in Disney is pretty much useless. You have to be in lyft que. wait time could be 20 minutes and upwards and the trip is within the Disney property. Maybe $3-10.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Research the area you want to serve. There is a higher demand of Select rides in upscale areas usually, and you can also get Select rides out of airports, but you might have to wait between 1-2 hrs (at least that's how it is where I live).. 
It's a good idea to get one that qualifies for Xl and Select as many have stated. You should also get a vehicle that you personally like, unless you are doing Uber full-time, then get the cheapest vehicle you can find that qualifies. Remember, depreciation. And now, you can request to only get whatever rides you want and opt out of UberX, which sucks unless there's +3X surge


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some markers you can get a ford explorer and do XL and Select.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Some markers you can get a ford explorer and do XL and Select.


Newer ones qualify for black suv top


----------

